# Does anyone live near Fredericksburg, Virginia?



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey there, my Pontiac is my first car (junior in High School) and i just wanted to know if there were any others who could teach me things or just cruise with. I always loved muscle cars and fell in love with mine the day i saw her on the side of the road. I've done a couple things to her, but it's not like I know how to rebuild an engine or anything yet. So if anyone lives near fredericksburg or somewhere near, I'd be glad to go cruisin one day. Thanks. 
-Judson


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Judson,

What car did you find?

There's a quite "active" group from Fredericksburg, actually. I have some friends and customers up that way, including Gene Kinch and his magnificent "Gallopin' Goat". It's a '68, "all steel", 3,400 lbs. Goes 9.90s @ 134 with iron d-ports, no "adders". E-mail me at 

[email protected]

I'll forward it to Gene and you guys can "hook up".

Since this is your first leap into Pontiacs, and cars in general, I would recommend you get Jim Hand's "How to Build Max-performance Pontiac V8s", published by SA Designs. This will familiarize you with the Pontiac, set "the record straight" regarding much "myth and superstition" surrounding the Pontiac,. and let you know what we "do" with the ol' *****. 

Best advice I can offer? Do NOT "listen" to Chevy or Ford boys about "what works". their little engiens are no "match" for the big Pontiacs, nor are the modifications that make them "work" the same as what makes the Pontiac "work". And when they run their mouths about 'You can't make a Pontiac run, gotta use a Chevy in it", well, let's just say, we'll be happy to arrange a "match race" (I don't want to know about the wagers)... Bring a 454-powered Chevelle running 93 octane and no power adders, and we'll have a 455 or two ready to stomp a mudhole in there "collectives"... -

Welcome to the higher "side" of GM performance cars!

Jim


----------



## LeMansGuy (Mar 12, 2008)

Im in Warrenton, VA, about an hour away from Fredericksburg. If you need some help let me know, ill def try and help if i can.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks, she's not a GTO, she's a 1969 Pontiac Custom S, but the uniqueness is what I love. She's been in the shop for the past week (had little things get fixed and getting a set of headers WOO!) so hopefully this weekend or so she'll be back in my garage. Basically everything is original engine and tranny wise. it's a 350 2 bbl and a 3 speed auto. The things I have done are: put new rear springs, new tires, tint, added a 15'' subwoofer in the trunk, and I have an orange underglow kit to finish putting on. Other than that I'm in the dark. I'm sure someday I might want to upgrade the brakes, put in a 4 or 5 speed, and even a 4 bbl, but I have no clue how to do that. So if you wanna meet, cruise, talk, ect. I'd be happy too. 
- Judson


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

NeMansguy,

I just went through there a couple weeks ago, on my way to Flint Hill. Another REAL Pontiac guy lives there. Brian Davidson, a '67 Firebird with one of our 461s in it. I also stopped in Amissvile to pick up a 400 for a man there, for his '78 T/A. We're doing all the machine work and providing one of our "kits". He'll make 350 HP and 450 lb. ft. with his low-compression 400. 

"Small" world... -

Jim


----------



## LeMansGuy (Mar 12, 2008)

Pontiac Z - mine is also a '69 LeMans. I have a rebuilt 350 bored 30 over, edelbrock 4 bbl carb and intake, turbo 400 trans with a shift kit, stock rear. The car came from the factory with power brakes, power steering, rally gauges, bucket seats, floor shifter, and no AC. My dad was the second owner, bought it back in 1983. I got it from him back in 2003. It is currently in my garage, trying to get it back on the road after sitting for 3+ years.

Mr. PBody - wow im suprised by all the Pontiac activity within such a small area. Do you have a website by chance?

I am just now really getting back into my LeMans. I was heavily into motorcycles and my LS1 Camaro for 5 years, and the LeMans just sat in the driveway being ignored. I sold the camaro last fall, bought a beater to drive to work, and the LeMans is now in the Garage where it belongs.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

You would be AMAZED at all the hard-core Pontiac racers in central and northern VA!

Central Virginia Machine Service - Home of the ***** Engine!

Be sure to read "The Dirty Bird Story"!

Jim


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Pontiac world. I am glad to see some young people interested in old Pontiacs. If you want an old school look then leave the orange glow lights off. Those are for ricers not Pontiacs. Good luck with your car, you will learn a lot by doing work on it yourself.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

6T5Goat- I have the underglow because its my school colors and I have it on after my football games. Personally I like it, it doesnt look ricer that much and goes well with my tint. 

LeMansGuy- how much power do you have? because i make less than 200 because of my 2 bbl and im looking for a 4 or quad.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

PontiacZ,

A "4" IS a "quad". Don't add a 4-bbl. carb unless you upgrade the camshaft to "back it up". Simply adding the bigger carb will make it "sound" a little more aggressive at WOT, but it won't improve performance enough to justify it. Adding the cam will "complete" the package.

Get the book! You're gonna need it!

Jim


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

what kind of cam would I get? and what would that cost since I would have a shop do it. I just want a little more power than the 2 bbl gives. I wanted to put a 4 on it but I wasn't sure what I needed to switch out. All that I can think of would be the intake, and I guess a bigger fuel pump? If theres anything else besides a cam please tell. 
- Judson


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

My recommendation woud be the Comp XE262H. Labor to install it will probably be in the 5 hour "range". You'll need to talk to your mechanic about that.

Jim


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

should I get heads or anything along with it?


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Dude, e-mail me at:

[email protected]

We ned to "talk". You're getting into some fairly complex areas here.

Jim


----------



## LeMansGuy (Mar 12, 2008)

Pontiac Z said:


> =
> LeMansGuy- how much power do you have? because i make less than 200 because of my 2 bbl and im looking for a 4 or quad.


im not sure how much power im making, ive never had it on a dyno. But i did run a 15.5 @ 92 mph in the quarter mile. Not the quickest thing in the world, but good enough for now. I do agree with the above statments, you def should get a cam. it will be one of my next mods. they are pretty cheap and not too crazy hard to instal.


----------



## GTO 1 (Apr 10, 2007)

LeMansGuy said:


> Im in Warrenton, VA, about an hour away from Fredericksburg. If you need some help let me know, ill def try and help if i can.


Bought 2 GTOs (and many other Pontiacs & GMCs) from up your way in Warrenton. Lived up there at South Wales (next door in Culpeper) just off 211 for years.

GTO 1
Chip


----------

